# Can someone make my Jil CR2 Ti more interesting ?



## Secur1 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi ppl

I have a Jil CR2 Ti light that realy looks great but doens't perform...
I know it's meant to be a long running keylight but i would much more prefere a 2 stage light with 1 low 10-20 lumens and a nice 180-200 lumen max when needed.

So if anyone is up to the task please let me know.

Thanks in advance and happy hollydays.

John


----------

